# Independent Musicans 9 song Halloween compilation - Free Download - limited time



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Get in the mood with this Zest Radio Show Treat

Zest radio Show Independent Musicians 9 song Halloween compilation - Free Download - limited time until Midnight October 31, 2017

https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1/zrs-halloween-compilation

We know you'll enjoy this musical treat during the Halloween season! 

Play this at your party and have a rockin' time!

Happy Halloween!

Zest


----------



## ghoulshow (Oct 24, 2013)

This was definitely interesting! I enjoy the bluesy sounds of it, but the spooky ambiance throughout some tracks really spooked it up! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## indiejeannie (Oct 23, 2013)

Great stuff! Thanks for sharing  What a great idea to offer free Soundcloud downloads through the 31st!! 

I also have original horror music available on Soundcloud (http://soundcloud.com/jeannienovak) and Bandcamp (http://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com) -- and I've just created a "Music" group here on HalloweenForum.com so that music makers can network and connect with those who need us  Would love for you to join! The group is intended for ongoing posts and information -- so feel free to share news throughout the year! 

I've also done quite a bit of music licensing and supervision through my company, Indiespace . . . so we might want to collaborate in the future  

Jeannie


----------



## ThroneOfAnguish (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks a bunch, mate! This is good stuff!


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Get in the mood with this Zest Radio Show Treat

Zest radio Show Independent Musicians 9 song Halloween compilation - Free Download - limited time until Midnight October 31, 2014

https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1/zrs-halloween-compilation

We know you'll enjoy this musical treat during the Halloween season! 

Play this at your party and have a rockin' time!

Happy Halloween!

Zest


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

ghoulshow said:


> This was definitely interesting! I enjoy the bluesy sounds of it, but the spooky ambiance throughout some tracks really spooked it up! Thanks for posting this!


Hi ghoulshow, Thank you for checking this compilation out! So glad you enjoyed the songs! The first song, Trick or Treat blues instrumental is by Bobby Manriquez Here's the edited segment from the broadcast of this song...introduction by, Count Zest ^-^ https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1/zrs-bobby-manriquez-trick-or-treat
Here's Bobby's web site http://bobbymanriquez.com/


As for the other songs, there's many musicians that are deserving of a listen & play during the Halloween season!

Happy Halloween 

Zest


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

indiejeannie said:


> Great stuff! Thanks for sharing  What a great idea to offer free Soundcloud downloads through the 31st!!
> 
> I also have original horror music available on Soundcloud (http://soundcloud.com/jeannienovak) and Bandcamp (http://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com) -- and I've just created a "Music" group here on HalloweenForum.com so that music makers can network and connect with those who need us  Would love for you to join! The group is intended for ongoing posts and information -- so feel free to share news throughout the year!
> 
> ...


Hi jeannie, Thank you for taking an interest in these independent musicians Halloween themed songs! I'll check out your tracks too! 

Thanks for the invite to your group. How do I join? Let me know please. I enjoy promoting music by musicians from across the planet at all times of the year!

Have a happy and safe Halloween! 

Count Zest ^-^


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

ThroneOfAnguish said:


> Thanks a bunch, mate! This is good stuff!


Hi ThroneOfAnguish!

You are most welcome! Really happy you enjoyed all the songs! 

Have a Happy & Safe Halloween!

Count Zest ^-^


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm bumpin' this for those whom wish to allocate this compilation of Halloween themed music by independent musicians. Free Download! Don't miss out! You'll love these songs! https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1/zrs-halloween-compilation Happy Halloween!


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Get in the mood with this Zest Radio Show Treat

Zest radio Show Independent Musicians 9 song Halloween compilation - Free Download - limited time until Midnight October 31, 2015

https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1/zrs-halloween-compilation

We know you'll enjoy this musical treat during the Halloween season!

Play this at your party and have a rockin' time!

Happy Halloween!

Zest


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello all,

It's that time of year once again....

I have unlocked this special independent musician 9 song compilation for Free Download until Midnight October 31, 2016.

https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1/zrs-halloween-compilation

Please enjoy your season safely and happily,

Zest


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello all,

It's that time of year once again....

I have unlocked this special independent musician 9 song compilation for Free Download until Midnight October 31, 2017.

https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1/zrs-halloween-compilation

Please enjoy your season safely and happily,

Zest


----------



## Dr. Snik (Oct 8, 2017)

Hi Jeannie! I'm Justin Snikkar aka Dr. Snik. I do horror music as well and would love to join your group. Is there a link?


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Haunting Hello from Zest Radio Show....

Get in the mood with this Zest Radio Show Treat

Zest radio Show Independent Musicians 9 song Halloween compilation - Free Download - limited time until Midnight October 31, 2015

https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1/zrs-halloween-compilation

We know you'll enjoy this musical treat during the Halloween season!

Play this at your party and have a rockin' time!

Happy Halloween!

Zest


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Bumping this up again... Enjoy...

__
https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1%2Fzrs-halloween-compilation


----------



## ZEST (Oct 18, 2010)

Still time to listen and be haunted tonight.....Happy Halloween

__
https://soundcloud.com/zrs-1%2Fzrs-halloween-compilation


----------

